# Curtis Home Pro 3000 for sale w/ joystick $600 Keene NH



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

lowering price to $600. 7' plow, steel frame with poly blade in good working condition.
I had this on a Tacoma that I just sold. You would need a Curtis mount for your truck. Working well, serviced last fall - cleaned out and all hoses replaced. Near Keene NH


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

Still have the Curtis, it is a good plow for a Tacoma or other smaller truck. Very rugged. Good hydraulic control.


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

SOLD, thanks!


----------

